# Working as a solicitor in Australia



## brenda24 (7 Jan 2009)

I am due to qualify as a solicitor in Spring 2009. I am looking for information on working as a solicitor in Australia particularly with regard to any minimum post qualification experience requirement or any manadatory conversion exams. The most I have been able to establish to date is that I would have to sit a constitutional law exam and that there are different rules of entry depending on which State one is based in.

Any help appreciated!

Brenda


----------



## Incamera (7 Jan 2009)

I take it you didn't look very hard.

http://www.lawlink.nsw.gov.au/lawlink/lpab/ll_lpab.nsf/pages/lpab_overseasprac

Enjoy!


----------



## David_Dublin (7 Jan 2009)

Seriously, I hope you dont get a research type job.


----------



## brenda24 (7 Jan 2009)

And I hope you don't always judge people so hastily David!

Cheers for the link Incamera.


----------



## gemineye (13 Jan 2009)

Hi Brenda,

Im in a similar position and Im just wondering did you get any further with this? Iv looked on that website and its all a bit confusing! 

Have you looked into visas yet?


----------



## GemimahJ (20 Jan 2009)

Hi there, I was just wondering did anyone have any info on how to qualify as a solicitor in either Canada, Australia or Dubai? I have completed an llb in Ireland and the Fe1s but had no luck in securing a traineeship for 2009, given the number of people in the same situation, I do not think the prospects are too good for 2010 or even 2011 seeing as the the applicants will probably have doubled. I would really appreciate any advice as I would really like to hit the ground running with this. Thanks!


----------



## kwhouse (21 Jan 2009)

brenda24 said:


> I am due to qualify as a solicitor in Spring 2009. I am looking for information on working as a solicitor in Australia particularly with regard to any minimum post qualification experience requirement or any manadatory conversion exams. The most I have been able to establish to date is that I would have to sit a constitutional law exam and that there are different rules of entry depending on which State one is based in.
> 
> Any help appreciated!
> 
> Brenda


 
Incase you dont have this
[broken link removed]

btw you will need a visa. A whv is no use to you as you cant study on it. If you qualify in 09 it is unlikely you will get sponsorship and "I believe" absolutely impossible that you will get permanent residency as you will need at least 3 years relivent full time work experience. Check the aus immi site to see what you need for visas.
Your one hope could be a whv and try to get in as an admin in a law office and try for sponsorship through them. I believe Aus is overrun with solicitors though.
Sorry if this is not helpful but please (everyone) remember the aus immigration laws are very strict expecially around permanent residency. If you are lucky to get sponsored also remember if you lose your job (and sponsored employees usually go first) you have 28 days to find an other sponsor or else you are out.


----------



## brenda24 (21 Jan 2009)

Thanks for the advice kwhouse. I'm not going to have my practising certificate until Spring 2010, that was a typo. I contacted the Australian Immigration Department a while ago and they were vague as to how much post qualification experience I'd require. They told me that my boyfriend who is a trainee accountant would need one year PQE so I was hoping worst case scenario it'd be something similar for me. I had thought about admin work but have already used my working holiday visa so that's out of the question. Back to the drawing board now I suppose!


----------



## kwhouse (21 Jan 2009)

brenda24 said:


> Thanks for the advice kwhouse. I'm not going to have my practising certificate until Spring 2010, that was a typo. I contacted the Australian Immigration Department a while ago and they were vague as to how much post qualification experience I'd require. They told me that my boyfriend who is a trainee accountant would need one year PQE so I was hoping worst case scenario it'd be something similar for me. I had thought about admin work but have already used my working holiday visa so that's out of the question. Back to the drawing board now I suppose!


 
Dont give up hope. If your boyfriend gets a visa quicker than you, you may be able to travel and work as a de facto spouse(I stress may be able to).
I would recomment this site as a very good place to ask questions
http://britishexpats.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=32


----------

